# Where and how can one convert a Skyline to US specs



## rcasa (May 28, 2004)

I am interested in the Skyline, I live in the US. I know that I have to buy it overseas, but can I actually convert it and make it US specs?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

not u.....motorex can, and for future reference, please search next time, this question is way too common


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Are you willing to spend over 50 grand give or take (AKA a lotta money)? If so, get conversions by Motorex or Omega. Their awesome cars. :thumbup:


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

mine will be here in a month --- gotta pick it up from Baltimore (i think)
didnt go through iether company


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> mine will be here in a month --- gotta pick it up from Baltimore (i think)
> didnt go through iether company


You already have the bonds paid for the pick up (EPA and DOT)? Who's the RI that's picking it up/converting it it you're not using Motorex?

When it comes down to it, I'm asking how you are getting the car on the street? If you're not going through a Registered Importer to legalize it, I'm afraid that you may get to the dock and find that you are unable to get the car.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Are you willing to spend over 50 grand give or take (AKA a lotta money)? If so, get conversions by Motorex or Omega. Their awesome cars. :thumbup:


I know motorex is a legitamate place to get the conversion done, but omega skylines is fake and just a scam.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

motorex hold exclusive rights to converting skylines..


----------



## dennab (May 30, 2004)

for the owner of this thread. **deep sigh**


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

dennab said:


> for the owner of this thread. **deep sigh**



For real. If they cannot even figure out how to use the *SEACH* button, how can they expect to legalize a Skyline?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^pretty much, you can't legalize a skyline yourself..


----------



## dennab (May 30, 2004)

scourge said:


> For real. If they cannot even figure out how to use the *SEACH* button, how can they expect to legalize a Skyline?


lol indeed


----------

